# How much of your gross pay is from tips?



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I am curious what we are making in tips. Divide tips for a typical week (or other period) by gross pay.

Guidelines for voting:
- Calculate from a period with more than 40 or so rides
- Exclude promotions from gross before dividing
- Include cash tips but don't forget to add the cash amount to both the tip and gross total when dividing
- Do not count cash rides in totals


-

I calculated a few busy but typical weeks in Colorado Springs in September and October and I got 13.8%, 13.8% and 14.5%. This gig wouldn't work at all for me without generous tips. Behavior in my market (and especially nearby Denver) is erratic in amount and frequency.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I am curious what we are making in tips. Divide tips for a typical week (or other period) by gross pay.
> 
> Guidelines for voting:
> - Calculate from a period with more than 40 or so rides
> ...


Yes . . .

How Much ????


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm usually in the 10-20% range.

More if i'm working the theme parks, less if i'm working the hood or medical accounts.

Still amounts to $20-50 a DAY for me.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

8% consistently for about 18 months now.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

too much work.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

This year I am sitting at 14.76% for the year.
2018 was 17.08% for the year.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Usually around 2 or 3 percent of gross.


----------

